# =/ frustrated. Why do people steal photos?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Sigh, I am trying to promote my little blog and facebook page and just saw our image shared on a page with over 2500 likes and 400 shares and NO credit for Zeus and Yule because they cropped off our logo... ? I don't get it why? I did put time into taking the photo, making the text for it etc.. just sad. 

Here is our stolen photo:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2716739464.213167.286605364464&type=1&theater

Original:




Would something like this upset you? Obviously I want the photo liked and shared, but if something was purposely edited to exclude you?

I guess some people dog understand networking and sharing and want ALL of the credit to themselves. bah! just needed for someone to listen.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Send a note to the owner of the page, it's YOUR photo and clearly tagged as such in the original. Even if it was an honest mistake and it might be they should take down the cropped photo.

You could also report it to Facebook for copyright infringement and they'll take it down on your behalf.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

I embed a watermark on my images. The better the photo, the more visible the watermark. That's really the only surefire way I've seen to limit the image stealing/usage.


----------



## Haastility (Jul 12, 2013)

I know I would be upset! Great photos on your FB page


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

This picture landed on my FB page! Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I would be sending them a cease and desist letter.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

All of these are great ideas. I will make a better watermark for all future images so it's hard to crop. I also sent that page a msg saying very very politely that we would greatly appreciate some credit for our picture as I am also trying to guide traffic to Z's page. 

I also commented and thanked many people who commented and liked that photo and I did it using the page. That instantly sent a couple likes my way =) 

Daisy, thank you! only one is mine and Yule is a friend. =) 

=) thank you for feedback!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I would pretty mad too, I mean its one thing for a person to share it around a small circle of friends but another to share it to a much larger group AND crop the picture to take full credit


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Montu said:


> I would pretty mad too, I mean its one thing for a person to share it around a small circle of friends but another to share it to a much larger group AND crop the picture to take full credit


I wanted the picture to be shared, whole point of making them is to guide traffic back to my page. But did not expect it to be saved, cropped, and re-posted! wow!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

This is a sad reality with the web. I never try to put my photo out there anywhere. It's to easy to steal the photo and then your wrapped up in someones schemes.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I was on a different site, for a different breed and I noticed a picture of a muddy long haired shepherd. I recognized the butt of my dog!!!! It did provide a link back to this forum. But that was a suprise to me. Poor Hondo. Just his butt, not his face.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Lilie said:


> I was on a different site, for a different breed and I noticed a picture of a muddy long haired shepherd. I recognized the butt of my dog!!!! It did provide a link back to this forum. But that was a suprise to me. Poor Hondo. Just his butt, not his face.


OMG !! You are too freakin funny!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I was on a different site, for a different breed and I noticed a picture of a muddy long haired shepherd. I recognized the butt of my dog!!!! It did provide a link back to this forum. But that was a suprise to me. Poor Hondo. Just his butt, not his face.


omg! this is hilarious <3


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I got a reply from the page : "I will add it to the top of the post, a fan sent this in."


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Neko said:


> I got a reply from the page : "I will add it to the top of the post, a fan sent this in."


Makes sense. I will copy and then text a funny photo to friends. But I am glad they righted the mistake. It's a great photo!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

That sucks probably have to start watermarking in the center of the pic


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mrcjames31 said:


> That sucks probably have to start watermarking in the center of the pic


sadly, i usually try to pick the very corner. Lesson learned


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I had the same problem not too long ago. A page used a picture of me with Shasta on my lap when she was about 7 or 8 months old. I learned about it being used from a friend and several other friends saw it and shared it to me. I emailed the page and went off. I have NO patience when it comes to people or pages using my pictures for their personal stuff, especially when they crop my picture to exclude my watermark. Give credit where it belongs or don't use the picture. Plain and simple.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It would not bother me if someone used my photo for small time personal use, like a screen saver or to make a GSD scrap book for their child or something. If it were to be spread across the internet still for personal use, I would want a photo credit. If used by a business then I would expect to be asked permission before posting.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I just showed my daughter your photo - she goes on FB often and recognizes it.
The bottom of the photo is cropped off but it shows a facebook link to your page, I believe - a FB page in St Petersburg FL?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

German Shepherd Tips is known for swiping photo's and not giving credit. So was a rescue in Cali, people called them out on it often, not sure if they still do it now.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is a website that searches for images. You 'show' it an image and it will look for that image everywhere on the net:

TinEye Reverse Image Search


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've reported stolen pictures to FB several times, and they always remove the picture promptly. Once it's gone, all the "shares" from the site that posted it are also gone.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That would frustrate me for certain! Idk, though, I have trouble keeping up with the rules when something is posted on the Internet. Then again, there's a difference between the social rules, the legality, and just plain simple respect and courtesy. I will say, that on that last account, I am definitely aggrieved on your behalf 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> I just showed my daughter your photo - she goes on FB often and recognizes it.
> The bottom of the photo is cropped off but it shows a facebook link to your page, I believe - a FB page in St Petersburg FL?


Yep they just added it after cropping the logo at the bottom. I am grateful that this was done at least =)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> German Shepherd Tips is known for swiping photo's and not giving credit. So was a rescue in Cali, people called them out on it often, not sure if they still do it now.


Thats who did it!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I know several people here who also have some images on the internet and I love seeing the original here without the added text. But yeah it's great when the credit is given, it's the right thing to do. Makes it more fun that way to me anyway.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I see they added the link to your page. Would be nice if they put the 'uncropped' version of the photo up as well.

Sadly as to 'why' because people can get away with it and the rewards of doing so usually outweigh the potential downside.

Human's ain't really into meritocracy as much as they like to believe. Following rules and trying to be a 'good guy' often means you'll be taken advantage of. Opportunists often succeed.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would definitely be upset. I'm part of a local group on FB for GSD owners that's goal was to meet up and network (group sucked nothing happened). I answered someone's question one day and noticed "I" responded with advice I didn't agree with (I just looked at the avatar picture not the name of who gave advice). The stupid group owner/admin actually took MY picture of Jinx that I have for my picture on FB and made it her FB picture also. Who the heck does that? What's worse is she did have her dogs (or I assumed they were hers) then made her pic the same as mine and it was my dog. We all live in the same city and that was way too crazy for me so I wasn't too nice when I publicly demanded she change her picture and never use any of my pictures. I've seen a number of people that just take pics one of the local photographers had her picture stolen and watermark removed by another photographer who then posted her picture on his website and tried to pass it off as his own work. Just insanity. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Credit or not, people should not be stealing images/photos, etc. It is illegal, period. If they did not receive permission from you, no go.

And cropping it to deflect/change it takes it one more step - they KNOW it was stealing and are trying to change it.

Tacky and low level.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

crazyness 

I made a new watermark, lets see what happens


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry that happened. I am a photographer and unfortunately it happens a lot . There are ups and downs of the web :/

I liked your FB page though !


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is a fb page that posts photo's with captions almost every day. I wonder where the person gets all these different photo's, and if she captions them herself,she's not a photographer.


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

I've noticed this a few times. For instance, I originally saw this photo on this site and I don't know if the owner of the photo runs the linked site, but it just seemed odd:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31633.131817526895342&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The GSDC page is promoting that person's fb page and website(it is her own photo, promoting her own site)...and then look at that fb page....it is the one I was questioning about the captioned photo's. I think she must have permission to use what she does, but where does she get them?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I read somewhere on that age that people can send in pictures for her to add wording to. I don't ever recall, however, seeing the original owners information on any, just hers. Then again, I've never thought to look closely.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a couple sites that use my photography, there is one that's promoting an event to support some dog causes. But all those people have asked. I even got a phone call from one organization! I think some people send their photos to be captioned without any credit because they have no use for the photo, it's just for fun. I have done that before as well and I had no problem with someone altering it. I only have a problem when my credit is intentionally removed when I did want it there. this is all good experience and learning. 

Oisin's Aoire, thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If people are stealing your photos and using them without your permission on FB you really should report it, even if you don't mind that much. As Jane said, there are a couple of sites that do this routinely, and unless everyone reports them they're just going to keep getting away with it. America's Funniest German Shepherds used a picture of Halo without my permission TWICE, and they added a dumb caption to it as well as their initials as a logo! :angryfire: I reported them both times and it was removed, as well as the hundreds of shares it had gotten. I don't mind if one of my FB friends shares a picture I posted because it shows as being shared from my FB page and has my name on it, but some page posting my pictures without my permission, with no photo credit to me is completely different. 

That California rescue that Jane mentioned used a picture of Keefer to promote some upcoming event on their FB page, and they were snotty when I asked them to take it off, so I reported them. What's ironic is that he's not a rescue, I bought him from a breeder, lol.


----------

